
That PHP Graph - velmu
http://blog.aurynn.com/that-php-graph
======
jstewartmobile
If we were going to make an Orange Catholic Bible for programmers, this line
of his should be a commandment in it:

"You’re not here to show your superior knowledge or to shame people for not
knowing what you know. You’re here to help others learn and grow, to show them
that they’re not bad for not knowing, but that it can be harmful."

------
cafard
"find all the people around you who work with PHP, who have had to endure
contempt culture, and apologise for perpetuating it. Really mean it."

Some co-workers do work with PHP a fair bit. I have never directed contempt
their way, and don't have that to apologize for.

"Explanations exist; they have existed for all time; there is always a well-
known solution to every human problem — neat, plausible, and wrong

H.L.Mencken"

"For any given situation, there is a pithy quotation from H.L. Mencken,
whether or not he wrote it."

Pope Francis II

------
jstewartmobile
Sometimes I wonder if PHP gets such a bad wrap because most people learn it
through modifying WordPress. If I learned PHP by looking at WordPress code,
I'd also be on team "kill it with fire."

